# What do you associate with Mauritius?



## Maltaboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Fantastic beaches and a well developed economy - one of the most tolerant countries in the world.


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

my exgirlfriend from college, natacha. 
indians (hindus, muslims, others), creoles, chinese, europeans....the rainbow republic


----------



## Mamino Zlato (Feb 18, 2006)

I've never even HEARD of it, how coudl I associate anything with it?


----------

